# Carrying handguns to the shooting range



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

if one was to own about 4 or 5 guns what method do you guys use in order to carry all those pistols/long guns to the range?
do you take them all in their individual carrying cases or bag them up in one large bag?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 1 large bag, and I keep all of my cleaning stuff, tools, mags, etc in it. There is also enough room for me to fit 4 pistol cases if I really want to.

Of course the thing is damn heavy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to take the single-bag approach, using a large Waller range bag. The bag was of superior quality, but very heavy when loaded with guns, ammo, cleaning gear, staplegun, etc. I eventually switched to two medium bags, one Dillon and one Eagle, and am happier.

I seldom take more than 2-3 handguns to the range anymore, and I usually carry those on my person (Glock on hip, KelTec in pocket), but I used to bring a whole bunch of guns and the two bags were a better solution for me than one big, heavy one.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I bought a tool bag from Home Depot. Its got two wheels and an extendable handle and is a tow-behind proposition. I usually only carry two handguns and 400-500 rounds of ammunition, but that much lead, 500 rounds of 250gr. bullets is a load.

Plus I keep waterless hand cleaner and that Orange stuff AutoZone sells along with a few paper towels, ear muffs, screwdrivers and a brass rod. Sort of looks like I'm moving in when I go to the range.

Bob Wright


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If I had 5 handguns, I'd get that 5 handgun suitcase. All nicely foam molded inside.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I have one heavy duty nylon tool-type bag that will hold all my stuff and room for 3-4 handguns in rugs (one I carry with me). I like Mike's plan better though.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have several range bags, pistol cases, rifle bags, etc.. But I usually only take 2 or 3 guns at a time. More than that just gets too heavy to carry, and time consuming to load up/unload. 

For handgun only trips, at the indoor range, I just take 1 small bag. It has a main compartment and 2 side pockets for 1 gun each. (plus whatever is in my holster that day :mrgreen

Rifle trips to the outdoor range. I'll have an ammo bag and individual soft cases for the rifles. (again, plus whatever is in my holster that day) I don't need to take a lot of other stuff, the range has staple guns, spotting scopes, shooting rests and water/hand cleaner/paper towels available.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I took a garden cart frame and put a 16x16x12 steel box, with a sentry gun safe on top of it. I can carry as many pistols, rifles, shotguns and ammo, tools, spotting scopes, ect. that I want to the range with ease.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a long padded aluminum case that a short rifle could fit in. I can, if I arrange them correctly, carry every handgun I have, plus all the magazines too. After they get cleaned, they go back into their original cases, if I have them, or into the individual padded cases I bought really cheap on line a year or so ago.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

When I go to the range, I have several cases to choose from. It all depends on what I want to do, if I am going to shoot a lot of different guns, I load them in my aluminum rifle case. If I am praticing for bulseye, I just take my pistol box.



Bullseye Box.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Concealed carry Government Model 45 concealed in holster, other handguns with ammo, loaded magazines, and basic tools in i-Shot Range Bag. Rifles in hard case.

Works for me.

:smt1099


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I took a garden cart frame and put a 16x16x12 steel box, with a sentry gun safe on top of it. I can carry as many pistols, rifles, shotguns and ammo, tools, spotting scopes, ect. that I want to the range with ease.


Can you post a picture of this? I'm beginning to think something with wheels would be better for me.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have three nice hard cases that I use for rifles and or pistols. I had a tool chest with wheels that I put every thing else in. I'm lucky because I just back my truck in to where I shoot. My son made me a nice two drawer car vault that I can put every thing I need and can keep in my truck at all times so when I go to the range all I need are my guns.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I carry my guns in a Smith & Wesson gun bag that I received free when I purchased my new M&P 9mm I keep them in their hard cases while in the bag along with tools and cleaning materials. I also carry extra ear plugs in it now because the last time I went to the range I forgot my hearing protection and my ears were ringing for two days!


----------

